# Complaint Against Adria Dealer



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I sent my complaint off to Adria regarding one of their dealers and the rotten customer care I have received from them. I got a reply back immediately saying they were looking into it. 

Whatever the outcome, this must surely be good news. One of the basics of good customer care is that of keeping lines of communication open - I no longer feel ignored. So a gold star for Adria. Still no stars for the dealer of course. I'll give a full account of what happened with the dealer in due course. There'll be some of you out these who will already have a good idea of who the dealer might be :roll:


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

hope it goes well for you......


----------



## Fourlands (Aug 9, 2006)

I am also having problems with an ADRIA dealer re replacement cushion and useless steadies to be constantly told Adria are dealing with it ,this has now been going on for a year. the offending cushion is a forward facing base cushion which is a travelling seat.there is no density to it thus meaning that our children are basically sat on a piece of wood for the journey,When we contacted Adria we were told they would ring our dealer to sort out the problem. Still waiting, OUR Dealer was Glossops.


----------

